# ASAP question: neosporin with pain?



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

To add to my earlier problem my hedgie developed an ingrown quill. Was reading the forum for that topic and everyone said neosporin so, that's what I did though I was concerned because I thought I had heard that was bad before. I put it on probably I'd say Saturday afternoon (5pm ish) and only once, on the spot, about a thumbnail size. Did help. He seemed okay but I'm beyond paranoid waiting to see if this vet will treat that, especially because of my earlier quill issue,

Now to compound my fears I looked that up and I did indeed use neosporin with pain relief...I checked on him just a few minutes ago and he's still going. Saturday night he was out and out about as normal. Tonight its been 'night' for him for 6 hours and no pee or food breaks which is slightly unusual, I'd say he seems slightly lethargic but when I picked him up he acted normal.

I'm beyond paranoid now, is this life threatening, should I get him into the vet ASAP, what do I say? Thanks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

PM Nancy, Kalandra or Niki
It'll inbox their email and with the tech nowadays it might notify them sooner. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you used it Saturday afternoon I am sure he would have reacted to it before now, but if you are concerned, phone the vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Your veterinarian would be better able to answer this question. From what I know the biggest danger with the plus pain relief comes when they ingest it. What can happen will depend on how much they ingest and what the analgesic is. My understanding is that at the very least it will numb their mouth and throat. 

Whenever you have a concern of this type of nature, contact your veterinarian's office. Have the tube in hand and read them the ingredients and ask them what the danger and what symptoms to watch out for.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Either that, or there is an animal poison control number.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

*Big hugs all around*

Thank you guys I was just losing it this morning (to add to it I'm dealing with my own sinus issues from heck so its a double whammy.)

I think, I got lucky because his ingrown quill was almost near his spine. I'm sure he could get back there if he wanted to ingest it but taking some of the pain away I doubt he did.

I took him to the vet who works by my mother, unfortunately me and Winklebottom are in a hick small town and state right now so my odds of finding someone nearby who knows what to do with him is low. Two vets looked at him, they removed the ingrown quill and decided to give an antibacterial medicine for that, but both agree the neosporin does not look to have affected him, and if you guys concur I'm going to calm down.

You know the stupidest part of this is I read the 'poison to hedgehog' thing months ago and I was so worried about his ingrown quill I was looking for anything to tame it until I could get him to a vet (being New Years Eve). I like to double check things and several posts here and other places just said 'neosporin' and while it did kind of click like 'I swore I heard differently' I just didn't give it anymore thought until I thought about putting more on today, and decided to google again to be sure (which is stupid, I should have done it then.)

And the best/worst part of the story is I HAVE a Target brand neosporin with no pain relief, but quickly trying to sort this all out I thought 'Oh no they said neosporin and I don't want to chance it just in case..." So...yeah I would have been fine the other way.

I'm gonna be on pins and needles awhile but its good to know that the all around consensus is if he hasn't started acting poisoned then by now he probably isn't. I guess that's a HUGE guilt and crisis averted!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with hick towns or states. And you might be able to find someone who looks at hedgehogs through the county extension office. It's a shame the James Dickey penned Deliverance and forced the world to think...


----------



## formonsiuer (Dec 9, 2011)

alsohere said:


> There's nothing wrong with hick towns or states. And you might be able to find someone who looks at hedgehogs through the county extension office. It's a shame the James Dickey penned Deliverance and forced the world to think...


Sorry if I offended, not mentioning the state I thought I'd avoid that . I LOATHE where I am, but I have to live here a few more months and then its back to the city as I wished. Also in the city (of the state I last lived in) my friend had a good vet for hedgehogs, so its a bit of a double whammy.

This bacteria medicine looks like cocaine (LOL the doctor even made that reference). It'll be fun to get that down his throat.

I'm really glad you guys listed these suggestions, they are good to know not only if there is no good vet or if someone is somewhere really rural but also at time when it may be hard to find an open vet. Is there a pinned list of these somewhere? I highly suggest someone make one I know I'll be saving this thread!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is a vet list. viewforum.php?f=37 Unfortunately, there are many areas with nothing listed.


----------

